# early morning pre-(HIIT)workout meal



## krazy (Oct 27, 2004)

I am going to start a HIIT workout 3 days per week in the morning (and weights on 3 other days). I wake up around 6:15am and I'm at the gym by 7. I need advice on a preworkout meal which can be digested fast which will maximize the positive fat burning effects of HIIT. Needless to say I wish to retain as much LBM as possible. I've read that a glutamine+whey+dextrose+creatine shake is good, which goes against the whole "cardio on an empty stomach" thing, but I guess HIIT isn't your normal CV workout anyway. 

  What advice can you give for this early morning preworkout meal? Will taking an ECA stack with this meal negate the benefits of ECA?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 27, 2004)

some here say do cardio on an empty stomach and some say never do cardio on an empty stomach for fear of losing lbm. i say do what works best for you. we rarely agree around here.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm like you and do my HIIT after my breafast, I usually have a shake of 200ml of skim milk, 1 pear, 1 scoop of whey and 1 pckg of thin rolled oats. (the regular no sugar added kind) 
I'm bulking right now, so I guessf or you you could use
200ml of low carb milk, or soy milk, 1 scoop of whey and some thin rolled oats (thin rolled is better to help with digestion)
eating this you should wait for as little as 30 minutes beforehand so I think it'll work out fine for ya.


----------



## krazy (Oct 28, 2004)

cool thanks guys


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 28, 2004)

opps I just re read my post, I meant to put unsweetned soy milk  sorry about that.
I guess I should explain the thin rolled oats thing in more detail 
Thin rolled oats is *only *better when you want them to digest quicker, and since your waitng about 45 minutes before hitting the gym, thin rolled oats are defintly the better choice. And since they digest faster then regualr rolled oats, there also good for post workout.
Hope ya like the shake, I had it this morning (without the pear) and it was still great or at least in my opinion


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 28, 2004)

krazy said:
			
		

> . I've read that a glutamine+whey+dextrose+creatine shake is good,


Gultamine should not be taken along with creatine. you should wait about 30mins after taking creatine before taking glutamine. This is for better absorption. Besides that sounds more like a pwo shake.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Gultamine should not be taken along with creatine. you should wait about 30mins after taking creatine before taking glutamine. This is for better absorption. Besides that sounds more like a pwo shake.



glutamine does not effect the absoption of creatine, that is a very old myth...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 28, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> glutamine does not effect the absoption of creatine, that is a very old myth...


Oh.. i see.. thanks for the clarification LAM. I thought i read somewhere that they both use the same pathways (or somethings like that) and was suggested not to have them together.


----------

